# JoAnn Fabrics sale - cheesecloth



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I see JoAnn Fabrics is having a huge 40% off sale - in store and online. I checked to see if cheesecloth is on sale and IT IS !! $56.99 for 80 yards. Here is the cheesecloth link.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd14442


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The online fabric store has 100 yards for $37 (about $10 to ship it to me in Florida but that's still less than Joann's on sale). Just finished dyeing about 70 yards of it today.
http://www.onlinefabricstore.net/cheesecloth/grade-10-cheesecloth-.htm


----------

